# Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?



## Tim1974 (31. März 2013)

*Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer besseren Lösung für mein Homecockpit, wenn man es so bezeichnen will. Bisher steht der Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog links und rechts vom Keyboard, das Saitek Pro Flight Peddals-System unterm Tisch. Aber das kommt der normalen Anordnung in einem Hubschraubercockpit nicht sehr nah und das will ich ändern.
Ich hätte den Thrustmaster-Stick gerne mit dem Sockel bzw. der Bodenplatte zwischen den Oberschenkeln und den Stick dann möglichst in der Höhe wie beim echten Hubschrauber. Der Throttle bzw. Pitch sollte dann links davon in etwa der gleichen Höhe sein. Leider kommt der Throttle einem Helicopter-Pitch-Hebel absolut nicht nahe, aber damit muß ich wohl leben. Oder gibts einen speziellen Pitch-Hebel für einen Helicopter zu kaufen?

Jetzt die Frage, gibt es einen Spezialsessel, der die Anordnung so wie ich mir das vorstelle bieten würde und zugleich noch stabil und rutschfest steht?

Viele Grüße und frohe Feiertage!
Tim


----------



## Coldhardt (31. März 2013)

Ich glaub von Logitech gibt's da was. Schau einfach mal auf der Website nach 
Ansonsten, selbst ist der Mann!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Hier wäre das Logidingsi, aber man könnte sich auch vom Autoverwerter einen Sportsitz oder sogenannten Pilotensitz organisieren und die Utensilien passend daran verschrauben


----------



## gh0st76 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Oder das hier. 

o b u t t o - r3volution flight sim


----------



## Tim1974 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Das Problem für mich dabei sind die doch recht heftigen Preise und der Platzbedarf. Außerdem sieht es auf den Abbildungen für mich so aus, als sei der Stick rechts von Stuhl, der Throttle links davon, ich hätte den Stick aber gerne in der Mitte wie in einem echten Helicoptercockpit. 

Momentan spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einfach einen flachen Tisch zuzulegen, unter den ich gerade so die Beine bekomme, so daß ich den Stick dann mittig stellen kann und etwa die Anordnung wie im echten Helicopter haben müßte. Allerdings bräuchte ich dafür dann noch einen in der Höhe genau passenden Stuhl ohne Armlehnen, denn sonst kann ich ja nicht damit unter den Tisch rutschen.


----------



## gh0st76 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Bei dem Obutto kann man in den meisten Fällen die Montage für den Flightstick schwenken und fest stellen. Wäre ja auch blöd wenn nicht. Sonst würde man in das Teil nicht rein oder raus kommen.


----------



## Kuhprah (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

Nen Brett untern den Stuhl geschraubt das vorn und links raus steht und fertig


----------



## acidburn1811 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

oder gleich das  

Incredible Video Game Chair - YouTube


----------



## fedha (18. April 2013)

*AW: Spezialstuhl für Flightsimulator?*

man kann sich das einfach zusammenbauen, so mal die  grundstruktur . paar bretter ein zwei halterungen und fast feddisch


----------

